# Richmond Hill WMA?



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anyone hunt Richmond Hill WMA? I've been a few times, but have been very discouraged. It seems to be the biggest waste of a WMA. I have seen few deer and a mild amount of tracks, no turkey sign what-so-ever, and the hogs seem to be limited to a small section. 90-95% of the WMA is unhuntable MEGA-thick brush. Does DNR know what a controlled burn is?  The WMA has dog clubs surrounding the perimeter (blocking access), and the dogs run all over the WMA. Has anyone seen any turkeys there? Any deer/hog success? I've gotten onto hogs a couple times and killed a bobcat. It seems to me that it is an over priced free-use gun range. I think all users of the ranges should have to buy the $19 WMA permit.


----------



## Echo (Apr 7, 2008)

I've hunted it a few times in the past but I've never had any luck. You're absolutely right about the apparent lack of wildlife management being applied. It just seems like WRD has never done anything with it other than put in the shooting range out there. I don't think it is owned by the state so they may not be able to burn it but it seems like they could put in a few food plots here and there and maybe reduce the doe harvest a little bit to help the population.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 11, 2008)

I went once a few years ago. I decided it was a trash dunp with a gun range.RC


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Apr 16, 2008)

robert carter said:


> I went once a few years ago. I decided it was a trash dunp with a gun range.RC



I see that we see eye to eye.


----------



## dc410n1 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Can you say SUXXXXXX's*

Went once, this place is a trash dump, the f;in deer don't even like living on this lot of land.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 11, 2008)

robert carter said:


> I went once a few years ago. I decided it was a trash dunp with a gun range.RC



lol


----------



## Robk (Nov 23, 2010)

Bloodykiller4 said:


> Theres a wma down jake brown rd and it has some deer and hogs, I killed a bobcat just today.



????  Season's in????  What did you take it with???


----------

